# A friend coming to help me rearrainge living room. YAY



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2019)

Just talked with a friend on the phone. He os going to come out Saturday morning to help me do some heavy lifting stuff around the house.  I have 4 recliner chairs (all those motorized lift chairs).  I decided the other day that the one I use most often has got to go.  It has tears, stains and is generally due for retirement.  So He is coming with his brother's truck and we are going to get it out.  I will move one of the other chairs into it's place.  Just going to have him remove the controller that lifts the chair off to have as a spare.
He is also going to take out my window AC for me.  I figure since he is here and all.  I figure that if I do have more warm days, I have a good strong fan I can use.  plus open windows (new screens and all).
He will weed wack around the house one last time too.  
I always slip him a bit of cash for helping me out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2019)

You are lucky to have a willing helper!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 19, 2019)

I love decorating it’s a blast


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I love decorating it’s a blast



I usually do not enjoy it, but I love that I am making some room and opening some space in my living room.  I mentioned in another thread that I am buying a new floor lamp, so that will be a new addition to the room as well.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I usually do not enjoy it, but I love that I am making some room and opening some space in my living room.  I mentioned in another thread that I am buying a new floor lamp, so that will be a new addition to the room as well.


You’re a sharp women to not only get help doing all this but to declutter while you can. It’s something I need to do more of but all my time has been helping out my parents. For a while I was there more than here.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You’re a sharp women to not only get help doing all this but to declutter while you can. It’s something I need to do more of but all my time has been helping out my parents. For a while I was there more than here.



I would really like to get as much of the decluttering done before the snow hits. So I can relax all winter and not stress about all I have not done.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I would really like to get as much of the decluttering done before the snow hits. So I can relax all winter and not stress about all I have not done.


I’m taking notes


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 19, 2019)

That's great Marie, I like nothing better than to rearrange my furniture and anything else that isn't nailed down.  You are lucky to have someone help you. I love those furniture slides that you can buy now. I put them under the furniture and I can slide things with one hand,even a heavy sofa.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 21, 2019)

*Wow, we got a lot done today, in just a couple hours.  Got the old beat up chair moved out of the house, and the one from across the room moved here, what do you thing? (LOL) Took out the AC from the window, and moved a shelf unit to another room.  Just have to organize a couple things and vacumn and I will be set.
One glitch, the lamp I bought was defective. My friend helped me put assemble it.  I went to plug it in, and it popped a breaker. He looked it over, and he thinks the cord has a break in it or something.  He thinks he can fix it the next time he is over.  So, I am down to just my table lamp again.
The room seems so airy now, I cannot wait to put the finishing touches on it.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm always re-arranging the furniture. Apart from the new look, it gives me a chance to clean properly behind and under things.


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2019)

Its a good feeling to clear some of the things out.  We did that to our bedroom a few months ago when we took out the carpet and put some fake wood flooring down.  I swear I can sleep better in there now with so much of the clutter gone.

You are lucky to have a friend come and help you like that Marie.  What a blessing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 28, 2019)

Now that you've done the re-arranging...how many times have you walked into the furniture, forgetting that you moved it? LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 13, 2019)

*I am now in process of disassembling Rick's "Man cave". Basically the stuff surrounding his chair in the living room.  He had a small TV (which I am keeping because it has a DVD drive) plus a separate DVD recorder and a VCR. And about a dozen cords, looking like a can of snakes.  Took me a half hour just to separate everything.
I am exhausted, and uttered some not so nice words.  He just had so much stuff that I have no use for, and is so out dated it is beyond resale or donation.  So, out to the trash.*


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 24, 2022)

Decluttering for four years a tiny studio I lived in for 8 yrs. Now seems for too long some stuff of my late daughter's sent to me by another estranged daughter who took revenge on me..so sits the last of these boxes bins


----------

